# Cost of Granite Worktop?



## RoystonB (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi All,

The house that we are having built, near Alcobaca, should be completed in late March (fingers crossed). From the launch of the project I decided to purchase the kitchen in the UK as I got a very good discount on the particular style that we wanted. I will then fit it myself bar the worktop. 

I have fitted a number of the Laminate worktops, no problem, but Granite, Quartz etc. is a completely different story and expensive when/if I make a mistake. 

The work surface is in a ‘U’ shape and is about 6metres in total length with a couple of cut-outs for Sink and Hob.

Now my question……………… What sort of price should I expect to pay for supply and fitting a 6 metre worktop. 

I ask, as it would be good to have an idea of the cost when I look for a Suppler/fitting company. I don’t mind paying but hate getting ripped off.  

Many thanks, RoystonB


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most stone yards will measure, cut, polish deliver and fit, probably around €600-700 depends on granite you choose, good idea to fit granite upstands rather than run tiles directly to granite, allow for a fractionally wider top, or if they don't fit will know someone.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

On the IC2, the top road out of Alocbaca towards Leiria and Benedita, there are a number of granite firms that will supply and fit.


----------

